#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 音樂會0w0  (歡迎高雄獸

## 翔風狼獥獥

大家好~小狼我又來廢話發布消息了~(?
這次的音樂會舉辦在高雄岡山的文化中心~
所以聽完音樂會還可以吃羊肉爐  (被一群羊踹飛!  

---簡章~---

「唐懷瑟騎士」音樂會
高市交附設青少團指揮：周安瑞 老師
法國號獨奏：沈柏鑫 老師 
演出：高雄市交響樂團附設青少年管絃樂團
票價：150 / 200
演出時間：3月18日下午3點
地點：岡山文化中心演藝廳



-------

請大家多多捧場0w0

----------


## 狼

那天可能要出去忙OAO
加油瞜OωO~~

----------

